# Installation fertig root passwort vergessen

## muecke

hallo zusammen

ich habe die Gentoo installation abgeschlossen ohne ein passwort für root zu vergeben, wie kann ich das noch nachholen.

habe schon mit der Livecd nochmals gestartet und habe /devhda3 gemountet

----------

## zinion

Also du hast gar kein PW auf root? Mit Benutzer root und [ENTER] kommste rein? Oder auch nich?

----------

## muecke

nein leider nicht

----------

## steveb

fahre mit der livecd hoch und mounte dein root verzeichnis und den rest, so dass du wieder einen "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" machen kannst. dann einfach schnell "env-update" eingeben und "source /etc/profile" und dann einfach "passwd root".

danach alles wieder unmounten und das passwort ist gesetzt  :Wink: 

gruss

steve

----------

## stream

live-cd booten:

mount /dev/hdax /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

passwd

umount /mnt/gentoo/

----------

## muecke

Thanks

have a nice weekend  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## steveb

 *muecke wrote:*   

> Thanks
> 
> have a nice weekend   

 du auch  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *steveb wrote:*   

> fahre mit der livecd hoch und mounte dein root verzeichnis und den rest, so dass du wieder einen "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" machen kannst. dann einfach schnell "env-update" eingeben und "source /etc/profile" und dann einfach "passwd root".
> 
> danach alles wieder unmounten und das passwort ist gesetzt 

 

Das könnte ja bedeuten, dass sich so jemand Zugang zu einem Gentoo-Rechner verschaffen könnte!? Oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------

## psyqil

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Das könnte ja bedeuten, dass sich so jemand Zugang zu einem Gentoo-Rechner verschaffen könnte!? Oder sehe ich das falsch?

 Das siehst Du vollkommen richtig! Mit 'nem Bios-Passwort kann man sich da behelfen, aber wer die Platte ausbaut und bei sich reinsteckt, kommt auch an alle Daten dran. Die könntest Du natürlich verschlüsseln...aber irgendwann mußt Du Dich halt fragen, wo Du Deine Grenze ziehst zwischen Sicherheit und Bequemlichkeit, hängt halt davon ab, was so auf Deiner Platte drauf ist...  :Very Happy: 

Mein Buchtipp: Neal Stephenson - Cryptonomicon!

----------

## Louisdor

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *NovaleX wrote:*   Das könnte ja bedeuten, dass sich so jemand Zugang zu einem Gentoo-Rechner verschaffen könnte!? Oder sehe ich das falsch? Das siehst Du vollkommen richtig! Mit 'nem Bios-Passwort kann man sich da behelfen, .... 

 

Hm, so sensibel sind meine Daten nicht wirklich, da reichte mir bisher das Bios-Kennwort aus.  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Tja, eine Knoppix- oder sonstige Live-CD ist halt ein ultimatives Hackertool und gehört verboten.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tommy101

nunja, wichtig ist doch, dass das Betriebsystem aus dem Netz geschützt ist..

Wenn du zugriff zur Hardware hast, hast du ja immer eine chance.. Und das ist ja auch nicht Aufgabe des Betriebsystem diese zu schützen.

Im Debian Handbuch steht sogar eine Anleitung wie du dir ein neues Root-Passwort  machst, wenn du es vergessen hast. Vorrausgesetzt du hast zugriff zum Boot-Menue

 ( wenn du also direkt am Rechner sitzt)

http://www.debian.de/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.de.html#s-crackroot

(geht das eigentlich auch mit grub? ich hab lilo drauf..)

Also Leute, passt auf wo ihr eure Rechner hinstellt.   :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Das kann man bei lilo verhindern, indem man ein Passwort setzt, selbiges ist sicher auch bei grub möglich. Gegen Ausbau der Platte schützt es halt trotzdem nicht.

----------

## toskala

harhar, hier empfehle ich mein crypto-howto  :Wink: 

und es gibt ja bestrebungen alles zu crypten, aber das ist etwas langsam  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *amne wrote:*   

> Tja, eine Knoppix- oder sonstige Live-CD ist halt ein ultimatives Hackertool und gehört verboten. 

 

Falsch: "Anwender-Software - jungendfrei"  :Razz: 

----------

## zinion

Also zusammenfassend kann man halt sagen, daß man immer an die Daten kommt, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, von einem anderen System zu booten und von dort aus auf die HDD zuzugreifen. Der einzige Schutz davor ist entweder jeden physikalischen Zugang zum System (Floppys, USB, CD-Rom / DVD-Laufwerke, Internet etc) zu sperren (und da gibts auch DIN und ISO-Normen die das vorschreiben um erfüllt zu werden) oder alles zu verschlüsseln (was natürlich ne Menge Perfoirmance zehrt - mehr je stärker die Verschlüsselung ist).

----------

